# Any feedback on ALP/KD Chinese headless trem units?



## Omzig (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey guys 

I posted this over on another builder/mod forum but didn't get any bites,but as you guys are a little more progressive with your builds someone here might have tried one of these unit....

Does anyone have any experience with this headless trem unit that ALP use on their AD-120 travel guitars?







these are kicking around evilbay/ali for about £60/$80 inc del atm 

Pretty good close ups run-down in this YT vid



(YT content limitations are blocking embedding so...Skip to 11:00 mins for bridge inspection)


From the pics it seems they fit/route more like a standard floyd than the stienberger/all-in-one units 

Ive just used a steinberger/Jcustom a like Chinese trem unit in my current build which while it has its quirks (it tunes up backwards) is a great little (stable & well made) unit and was only about £45 

(the unit below was originally brought as a replacement for a honner headless refinish im working on but ended up in its own build)





Im just planning up another headless self build but not sure if i should stick with the bridge type Ive just used (was a total PITA to route for) or try out a different unit.

any feedback alt suggestions welcome 

laters
Omzig


----------



## Tom30cal (Nov 3, 2019)

I realize that I’m a bit late on this post, but I just joined Sevenstring today. At any rate, I am nearly finished with my headless build that includes this bridge & headpiece. For anyone else preparing to use these, throw away the included screws! They are so cheap, that even after tapping the holes, they broke off in the neck. The bridge body is made of pot metal, so DONT DROP IT! I dropped mine at Lowe’s and broke off one corner. Be very careful when choosing a mounting location, the intonation adjustment is VERY short, not much wiggle room.
Other than the above, the “Licensed by KD” headless bridge was a great buy at under $75. It holds tune well, is easy to adjust, and looks great. I’ll post pics once the paint dries and the masking tape comes off.
Thank you all for having me and for giving me the knowledge and courage to build my own!


----------



## lewis (Nov 3, 2019)

Had the hardtail version of this bridge. Absolutely terrible. Took it off quite soon after the guitar arrived and installed a Hipshot instead


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 3, 2019)

Based on the way it looks, I’d avoid it. Looks like a shit design.


----------



## Tom30cal (Nov 3, 2019)

$350 for the Hipshot was out of my price range. For that price ya can just buy the SB Spirit!


----------



## lewis (Nov 4, 2019)

Tom30cal said:


> $350 for the Hipshot was out of my price range. For that price ya can just buy the SB Spirit!


Then get the Guyker stuff.


----------



## Defyantly (Nov 4, 2019)

I also used the hardtail version of this so I cant speak to the trem capabilities of it. The tuning system is very odd. Be prepared to use normal size strings because the max I could fit was a 60 in the low string and still had to unwind the tip to fit in the slot. The knobs on top tend to get loose as you are tuning so a little blue Loctite is in order for those screws. also as they get loose they will run on each other and the finish will come off very easily. Since yours is a trem version you wont have the issue I have but on the hard tail the mounting screws are trash and even when torqued down (to the point that you might snap them) the back of the bridge still lifts off and floats. Also the intonation adjustment is trash. Allen key is too small and rounds the hole too easily and very finicky.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey guys 

Thanks for the bump and replies, i totally forgot about this thread so thanks to Tom30cal for the poke 

So yep i got this trem and can only agree with pretty much everything sofar posted about it....Ive had to bin every screw/bolt that came with it replacing them with good old BritishSteel also had to retap all the saddle holes 

It's Setup has a few strange things going on,the string hight adjustment system has a cut circle inside the saddle & a grub screw that screws in to alter the height and another next to it to lock it inplace...

over all it works ok as a trem and holds/returns to tune very well,Im not to sure if this is the same hardware that ALP use on ther own guitars as i got chance to have a quick look at one while on holiday recently and the ALP hardware looked way better qualitiy wise 

Ive just been pinged by the seller i got this from on ali to say they have a new version of this ALP bridge now instock (they also have 7's and 4/5 bass bridges in this new style) and i have to say the reworked version looks like it will work & is made a lot better,also means you can build something headless without having to have your tuners hang out the ass of your guitar 







Looks pretty good for $100 shipped...

I also managed to get my bro to pick up a hipshop headless 6 bridge like carvin use while he was out in the USA saving me £70-80 on shipping/taxes ect ect but as Im kinda in a super strat/tele play/build mood atm it's sitting in a box waitting for the headless bug to bite again,or i might just sell it on and buy a gotoh floyd


----------



## lewis (Nov 5, 2019)

Omzig said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Thanks for the bump and replies, i totally forgot about this thread so thanks to Tom30cal for the poke
> 
> ...



Does look better.


----------



## Tom30cal (Nov 20, 2019)

almost done with this one. Over the weekend I strung it up to double check that it would all work together. Much to my surprise, it played quite well.
I didn’t have any issues with the POS bridge but I only tuned and played it for an hour or so.
I agree that the “New and Improved” looks to be a much higher quality than the original. Where was the new version purshased?


----------



## Omzig (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking good ,i like the vol/tone placement very cool and out of the way 

I didn't buy that 2nd version but it was highlighten to me by a seller on aliexpress who'ed i've brought hardware from in the past ALP Headless Trem


----------



## Tom30cal (Nov 22, 2019)

Omzig said:


> Looking good ,i like the vol/tone placement very cool and out of the way
> 
> I didn't buy that 2nd version but it was highlighten to me by a seller on aliexpress who'ed i've brought hardware from in the past ALP Headless Trem


The extra knobs / holes are for the onboard Variable Distortion and Reverb. I thought it would be nice to have the most common effects built in. This is, after all, a travel guitar


----------



## Tom30cal (Nov 22, 2019)

Chorus is next since it uses the same PT2399 IC.


----------

